# Hymer B564 vs B584 advice please



## JustRadio

Hi All

Having been out of motorhoming, (and off these pages) for a couple of years I'm on the cusp of getting back in but with something much smaller than the E700 tag axle from before. I've always liked the 564 for the independent shower, but there aren't many about (for sale).

My preference would be spending no more than £15k but could go higher.

Looking in the 1997 / 2000 year bracket.

The B584 seems a pretty similar spec. a few inches longer and there are far more for sale. Any observations and things to look for appreciated. All pm's about any currently available vehicles answered.

Thanks
John

Not withstanding any of the above, I'd still go for an original shape 564 with the modern interior, say 1994 or 1995 if offered one with a few goodies. Seem to be hens teeth.


----------



## JustRadio

*a kind contributor sent..*

A kind MHF contributor suggested I might also look for an E510, as being a design that has a separate shower tray. Happy with a curtain or a screen, just don't want to wet the floor my feet use for loo or WHB.

Thing is, I cannot find a single E510 bathroom pic, would anyone like to post one?

There are none for sale that I can discover right now. I'm not closed off to alternatives but a high spec B564 would still float my boat. There are some about but the one's I've seen never troubled the extras list. It's gets out of kilter to start from scratch with the extras on a 15 year old vehicle.

I'd even go back as far as a 94 / 95 late interior old style Hymer if the condition and extras list was exciting. None of these about.


----------



## hogan

try here and scroll down
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...AaQuYDABQ&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=589


----------



## Baron1

My first Hymer was a B564 and we really loved it, we then bought a brand new B544 and due to various complications with the purchase from (what was then Madisons) we never really connected with it.
We are now on our second B584 and feel that for a couple it is the ideal small van, it has a proper good sized shower, solid table and three forward facing belted seats.
Of course this is purely our preference and owning, and liking, a particular van is subjective.
Good luck with your search and if I can help you with anything please let me know.
Mel.


----------



## JustRadio

hogan said:


> try here and scroll down
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...AaQuYDABQ&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=589


Thanks for that, there are just so many pictures, lots of other models, plans that may or may not show a shower tray, pictures that seem not to while others do. It's a confusing picture! I'm hoping for an owner response with the definitive picture.

Thanks again
John


----------



## JustRadio

Baron1 said:


> We are now on our second B584 and feel that for a couple it is the ideal small van, it has a proper good sized shower, solid table and three forward facing belted seats.
> Mel.


That's so good to know thanks. Including 584's more than doubles the currently available choice and there are some with a good extras list. One (overpriced in my humble so regrettably off the list), includes a generator. Not sure its the cleverest thing in the world to add petrol to diesel gas and live flame but nice for off-site camping.

John


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Hi
Welcome back to Motor homing. 

We have a 2002 Hymer B584 (there are year 2000 versions of the same van) having just sold a 2001 Hymer T585 (low profile rear fixed bed) in order to get more footfall space. As always with MH's it is purely down to your personal preferences as we are all different. I have listed what IMHO is the for and against points for my particular van.

For:-
I can fit two 15kg French style gas bottles into the gas locker. 
Separate shower floor pan to avoid soggy feet when using toilet or bathroom.
Plenty of cupboard space in kitchen/bathroom/living quarters.
Our trauma heater has a 24v hot water facility as well as the gas option which helps when on EHU.
Rear kitchen and bathroom which leaves us more space to use the soft cushion living area when someone is using the other area.
30 mpg (I don't drive it above 50mph as a general view).
Good rear view through the over sink kitchen window (I've not needed to fit rear view camera on this van).


Against:-
Not a double floor in the year you are looking at so storage is limited between floor space.
Difficult to get to the back of the rear of the ski locker (overcome by installing a sliding half floor).
Shower floor prone to crack (mostly in newer models).
Fixed table can be a bit obtrusive (can be modified).
Only 3 berth as the bench bed is narrow.
Fuel gauge can be a problem in this model (not sure about the 564)
Only 1 rear seat belt (lap type in my 2002).
There has been posts on this site regarding the poor payload for the 584 but I am not sure if this is due to the newer versions having a double floor (having mine weighed is on my to do list).

Hope this is of use, good luck with your hunt for your perfect van.


----------



## JustRadio

Thanks GBP most welcome and good information. The separate shower is the main reason for my interest in the 564 / 584. I have sent you a pm.


----------



## javea

Might help to have a look on www.mobile.de.

Mike


----------



## BillCreer

JustRadio said:


> Baron1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are now on our second B584 and feel that for a couple it is the ideal small van, it has a proper good sized shower, solid table and three forward facing belted seats.
> Mel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so good to know thanks. Including 584's more than doubles the currently available choice and there are some with a good extras list. One (overpriced in my humble so regrettably off the list), includes a generator. Not sure its the cleverest thing in the world to add petrol to diesel gas and live flame but nice for off-site camping.
> 
> John
Click to expand...

The combination works for me and I'm not totally thick.


----------



## Baron1

Hi John,
My van is a 2005 B584 but is the same layout as all previous 584s.
I believe the layout changed in 2007-8.
If you would like some photos of the interior of my van let me have your email address and I will send you some, (let me know if there is anything specific you want me to include).
There is an Italian website with most of the Hymer brochures through the years, I will try to find it and send you the link.
Mel.


----------



## JustRadio

It will be interesting to see where this leads. I had a rush of blood to the head and made an offer on a completely different Hymer, but it is unlikely to succeed.


----------



## Tucano

John, there is a guy on the forum called vicdickdoc who owns an E510 I believe.
Two years ago I bought a V reg B584 and would buy a more modern one if funds permitted.
Like the van alot, even having previously owned a new Autotrail, perhaps an older van suits me as I expect things to go wrong. Should not expect things to go wrong in a new van but :roll: 
Having to think about my dislikes of the 584, maybe the fact that there are only gas rings on the cooker, an electric element would be good when on hook-up but we rarely use sites anyway. My water heater is gas only so electric there would be good also. 
Other than that I am more than happy with the layout also, being an older van I don't feel quite so "precious" about it 8O 
Norman.

Edit, methinks that my water heater IS also electric, need to get out more, preferably in the van :lol:


----------



## JustRadio

Thanks everyone for all these most helpful hints and tips, and thanks also to the ever helpful Rosie at Hambilton Engineering for replying to my mail about things to look for on a 584. Tucano, thank you for your input too, btw I don't agree about the electric hob but I do about the water heater. There's too little cooking space anyway without voluntarily disabling one for some percentage of your time aboard. Added to which I doubt anyone who has the choice choose an electric hob over a gas one home or away.

AND by the way, I don't know if all my respondents have been galley averse males, but I wonder if there's a view about the kitchen space. It seems the galley is a long way from the only other food prep area, the dining table and has no spare space. Comment/observations anyone?

My attempt to buy the E510 on ebay last night failed, slow internet connection in Spain foiled my last minute effort, in any event it did not make the reserve and was already £500 over my max, auctions are like that, try just one more bid!

I am armed with my list and now its make-your-mind-up-time whether this particular van floats my boat enough to travel or whether to keep looking.

John


----------



## hymertastic

You could look at our past beloved Hymer, care of Pearman Briggs in Gloucester:
http://www.pearmanbriggs.co.uk/motorhomes-for-sale.html?motorhome=A132AC5689C6317A80257A93004519BD


----------



## JustRadio

hymertastic said:


> You could look at our past beloved Hymer, care of Pearman Briggs in Gloucester:
> http://www.pearmanbriggs.co.uk/motorhomes-for-sale.html?motorhome=A132AC5689C6317A80257A93004519BD


Very nice indeed but Waaayyyyy too expensive for a 1996, I assume it was a P/X so a pm with any clues as to what it might owe them would be interesting indeed. Very nice specification, layout not perhaps the best option but OK. I think that's a 2.8 year 2000 price.

The B584 unlikely to be a runner. Good specification but in need of too much renovation at the asking. Got 5 days to do a deal or try again later.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Hi John,
just a thought, our 584 has the low line cupboard that incorporates the fridge, this gives us plenty of preparation space (I don't know to what this is to the detriment of), it also makes the van a lot lighter. I do most of the cooking and find that I have ample space in close proximity to the hob and oven. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## JustRadio

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Hi John,
> just a thought, our 584 has the low line cupboard that incorporates the fridge, this gives us plenty of preparation space (I don't know to what this is to the detriment of), it also makes the van a lot lighter. I do most of the cooking and find that I have ample space in close proximity to the hob and oven. Good luck with your hunt.


Yes I've seen those and it does seem to be better. The one I went to see Friday had what I suppose one would call an eye level fridge and it felt a bit claustraphobic back there. Not that it would kill the deal, but no food prep area other than the covered basin.

BTW the shower was cracked on the one I went to see, I assume Peter Hambilton can whip a fresh one in, he can do most things. Other items needed were new front bumper, (tired an cracked), new upholstery (tired and worn), plus other stuff. Very high level equipment but buying work.


----------



## 91502

JustRadio said:


> Very nice indeed but Waaayyyyy too expensive for a 1996, I assume it was a P/X so a pm with any clues as to what it might owe them would be interesting indeed. Very nice specification, layout not perhaps the best option but OK. I think that's a 2.8 year 2000 price..


I am not sure you are right on price this seems about right to me especially from a dealer. 
Last year we sold an identical van but LHD, a year older and loads more miles. 
It sold in less than a week on eBay for £12500 and had people from all over the country wanting it and making offers all over £11k.

James


----------



## JustRadio

JP said:


> JustRadio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed but Waaayyyyy too expensive for a 1996, I assume it was a P/X so a pm with any clues as to what it might owe them would be interesting indeed. Very nice specification, layout not perhaps the best option but OK. I think that's a 2.8 year 2000 price..
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you are right on price this seems about right to me especially from a dealer.
> Last year we sold an identical van but LHD, a year older and loads more miles.
> It sold in less than a week on eBay for £12500 and had people from all over the country wanting it and making offers all over £11k.
> 
> James
Click to expand...

Thanks James, actually I would prefer LHD, always had them and so much easier on the continent for car parks and toll roads, here with pay and display and no tolls it's not an issue. I accept the dealer has a mark up but not sure I want to pay it for little or nothing in return! I guess I'd accept to pay £13.5k if it's really nice.


----------



## JustRadio

Well I've made an offer on the E510, unfortunately it has the E series problem of rot on the floor at the rear big time and Peter Hambilton won't quote for it as it's impossible to know till it's opened up. I figure since the kitchen and the toilet are both built up against the rear bulkhead correcting an E510 will be on the high side as it will have to be stripped out.

When I had it done on the E700 the area at the back of the vehicle was just garage, easy to get to. I had several things done that year and the bill wasn't stand out large, I mean I don't remember it that way. So I think I won't be the new owner, but maybe that's just as well.


----------



## paulsparks

*B584*

Sitting in our 2005 / 584 in Spain there are two versions one with third seat and office desk! as listed above. The other with two bench sofas - but only two seat belts. Both offer good space for full timing. For just two we choose the two bench seats as it gives wonderful lounging space and choice. We have double floor and loaded it weighed 3200kgs. Brake fade on 623 N Spain last year - see you tube! But that is 1/10 for 5 kms... Good luck and safe journeys. The journey is as much fun as the destination! Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc

Yep, I still got and love my 1997 fiat based Hymer E-510,
I suspect the damp is caused by the van wall at the rear not quite covering the floor, hence damp getting in, "jock&Rita" alerted me to this prob & removing the rear bumper & fixing/gluing a 4" wide strip of flexible plastic 
(Damp proof course plastic) right round the edge of the rear wall (on the inside) completely cured the damp. . Unfortunately I don't have any price but I'm sure when. I'm more sober that I can give a more detailed explanation.

As for the shower cubicle - it's an absolute joy to use AND you won't get water all over the rest of the toilet cubicle.
PM me if I can help more with anything E-510 related.
Vic


----------



## JustRadio

vicdicdoc said:


> I suspect the damp is caused by the van wall at the rear not quite covering the floor, hence damp getting in, "jock&Rita" alerted me to this prob & removing the rear bumper & fixing/gluing a 4" wide strip of flexible plastic
> 
> Vic


As I understood it the two drainage channels that run down the rear of the vehicle channel water behind rather than over the rear bumper, and I believe Peter Hambiltons solution is something like yours, having repaired the problem he adds a modification so it can't happen again.


----------



## JustRadio

Thanks to everyone for their good advice, I have bought this B564, flying in to Manchester Wednesday to collect.


----------



## Tucano

John,
Looks a neat van, interesting post so please keep us all informed, cheers.
Norman.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Good luck with your new van...happy travels!


----------



## Baron1

How's the new van? Any pics?


----------



## JustRadio

Baron1 said:


> How's the new van? Any pics?


Only the dealer one three posts up. It is everything I'd hoped it would be, few niggles to be sorted out by Peter Hambilton in September but nothing of note. Really great in fact! Van is in Scotland doing "new Granny" duties, I'm on my boat in Spain until the 11th, then new Granny, Motorhome and I will be reunited for a July en France before I become solitary again for The Great Dorset Steam Fair for 10 days of broadcasting at the end of August.

It's amazing how much smaller it feels living aboard compared with the E700 tag axle. Really it's only the bed that's gone but the lack of a garage means I need to be a bit more minimalist, leaving the much loved kitchen sink in store, and the pants'll have to go more than a day!


----------



## brianharr

Hi there

Did you ever end up getting the 584. I'm going through the same process myself now and the 584 or E510 seems the way to go. My budget is a bit less, at €15K.

Would be good to hear your experience

Cheers

brian


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Brian there is also a Classic model that pretty much replicates the layout of the 584. It has the square headlights and not the double Hella ones and the fridge in the rear kitchen/sink array. Good luck with your hunt.

Terry


----------



## JustRadio

So interesting to see ones ancient threads still trundling on. B564 of mine has been to Scotland once, France twice, Spain once, Morocco once, and is currently stored near Estepona waiting for the return leg to South of France and Dordogne (spelling totally unknown) in late June and July before returning to Great Malvern.

Then Northern Ireland and then The Great Dorset Steam Fair, and then probably laid up for winter.

Only problem has been the Travelair generator which has caused no end of grief and which I had hoped would be a treasure. Over voltage problems last year blew the charger. After an expensive rebuild I got to disconnecting it when starting just in case but ignored the fridge. Happened again and has blown the electrical operation of the fridge. So now I only have a gas fridge and an unwanted load of scrap. There are forum discussions about the travelair I need to re-read.

Keeping it simple would have been better as according to Peter Hambilton its the wrong kind of electricity for the microwave which takes 10 minutes to do what 2 does when on the mains. Still I cannot quite bring myself to sling it......


----------

